# BEWARE of UBEReats PROMOTIONS



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

** I originally posted this to the local area where I drive (Cleveland) but incase their are WIDESPREAD BOGUS UBEReats PROMOTIONS, I am posting this under Complaints. **

Have you been seeing the now daily promotions trying to entice you to deliver for Uber Eats? No time zone, and when you click for location it's vague and also inaccurate (it's surging in the Atlantic lol).

Don't fall for these promotions. THEY ARE NOT BEING HONORED!!

I stopped doing ubereats several months ago because it clearly doesn't pay. However when I saw a promise of a 2.5x surge I decided to do a few deliveries. 

I WAS NOT PAID A SURGE FOR ANY OF THE DELIVERIES. 

As you know, calling into the "Uber Support" is a waste of time. One CSR told me, "There's nothing we can do when the delivery isn't LIVE." 

I sent screenshots that clearly showed the the deliveries should have been a surge and as I figured, that mattered NOT.

I RESPECT ALL OF YOU OUT THERE TRYING TO EARN MONEY. Do not BOTHER FALLING FOR THE PROMOTIONS REGARDING UBER EATS. 

Uber can't get many drivers to deliver for UberEats due to LOW PAY and RARE TIPS so FAKE PROMOTIONS are how they are managing to complete deliveries. 

Just a friendly warning.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks. Add sorry you didn't get your surge pay. I have had two, at 1.3 and both paid properly. I can't speak for your area, but where I drive, eats can often be a little better than base X trips.


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Thanks. Add sorry you didn't get your surge pay. I have had two, at 1.3 and both paid properly. I can't speak for your area, but where I drive, eats can often be a little better than base X trips.


Here in Cleveland uberEats is terrible. Too many low class Clevelanders...


----------



## Bro Olomide (Sep 1, 2017)

BLBorgia said:


> ** I originally posted this to the local area where I drive (Cleveland) but incase their are WIDESPREAD BOGUS UBEReats PROMOTIONS, I am posting this under Complaints. **
> 
> Have you been seeing the now daily promotions trying to entice you to deliver for Uber Eats? No time zone, and when you click for location it's vague and also inaccurate (it's surging in the Atlantic lol).
> 
> ...


They were honored twice last week for me and not honored thrice over the weekend. Got the usual runaround from online and phone help even after I submitted screen shots showing that I should have received boost for my efforts. 
Will go straight to the green light hub after 4th if July to get this properly resolved. (Hopefully)


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

I've never went to the green light hub. I I have no idea what sort of issues they handle. If you think of it let me know how that goes


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BLBorgia said:


> ** I originally posted this to the local area where I drive (Cleveland) but incase their are WIDESPREAD BOGUS UBEReats PROMOTIONS, I am posting this under Complaints. **
> 
> Have you been seeing the now daily promotions trying to entice you to deliver for Uber Eats? No time zone, and when you click for location it's vague and also inaccurate (it's surging in the Atlantic lol).
> 
> ...


Is the 2.5x you're referring to a Boost or a surge ?

Boost and surges are entirely different things.

Were the locations of all the restaurants INSIDE the boost zone and/or surge zones?

During boost or surge periods, DO NOT accept requests from restaurants OUTSIDE the boost or surge zones.


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Is the 2.5x you're referring to a Boost or a surge ?
> 
> Boost and surges are entirely different things.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I have no idea about the difference between boost and surge- lol.

My issue with this current promotion are the vague and non-existent information - No time zone, and the location so vague (or I am really stupid, lol). Here is a pic of one of the locations. What do you see? If you can figure it out, please help a sister out 














One shows me nothing, no city, area etc. The second picture, shows a location in the ocean... at least this is what my eyes are seeing. Thoughts?

WTF, the pics aren't showing... hold on and I will try to find a way to post.











Bro Olomide said:


> They were honored twice last week for me and not honored thrice over the weekend. Got the usual runaround from online and phone help even after I submitted screen shots showing that I should have received boost for my efforts.
> Will go straight to the green light hub after 4th if July to get this properly resolved. (Hopefully)





















Nats121 said:


> Is the 2.5x you're referring to a Boost or a surge ?
> 
> Boost and surges are entirely different things.
> 
> ...

















Sorry if these pics posted more than once. Anyway, these location info images make no sense to me. you?


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

If you email support they'll tell you it's only some .only the ones that come through showing the boost. It's like random .not every trip ( and there's no area under it) 

If the trip comes up 2.0 it's 2.0 .if the trip comes up normal it's normal.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BLBorgia said:


> Honestly, I have no idea about the difference between boost and surge- lol.
> 
> My issue with this current promotion are the vague and non-existent information - No time zone, and the location so vague (or I am really stupid, lol). Here is a pic of one of the locations. What do you see? If you can figure it out, please help a sister out
> 
> ...


You gotta learn the ins and outs of how you're paid.

You're begging to get scammed by uber when you don't know how their system works.


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> You gotta learn the ins and outs of how you're paid.
> 
> You're begging to get scammed by uber when you don't know how their system works.


Did you see the pics ?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BLBorgia said:


> Did you see the pics ?


I saw the pics.

It's not the first time I've seen uber put a surge or boost in the ocean. Maybe the fish are ordering eats lol.

My earlier points stand.

Learn uber's pay systems including how to read surge and boost maps.

And during surge and boost periods, do not accept requests from restaurants outside boost and surge zones.


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> I saw the pics.
> 
> It's not the first time I've seen uber put a surge or boost in the ocean. Maybe the fish are ordering eats lol.
> 
> ...


I'm back to no uberEats anyway. I have not enough patience for it. I still can't understand how to read the other pic. It shows a number one surrounded by red. Not sure how I can know what's inside or outside the surge or boost when provided that kind of info.

Thanks for your responses. My cars beat to sh## at this point anyway. Bout to hang up the keys


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

The 2.5X is for certain restaurants and items. They will not show you what restaurants are for the 2.5X. This is ubers way of getting people to leave the eats part on the app. I decline all deliveries u tik I get one of those 2.5X.


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

NUBER-LE said:


> The 2.5X is for certain restaurants and items. They will not show you what restaurants are for the 2.5X. This is ubers way of getting people to leave the eats part on the app. I decline all deliveries u tik I get one of those 2.5X.


I shut off Uber eats. If I didn't I think they would deactivate me anyway. I'd have like a 2% acceptance rate LOL


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BLBorgia said:


> I'm back to no uberEats anyway. I have not enough patience for it. I still can't understand how to read the other pic. It shows a number one surrounded by red. Not sure how I can know what's inside or outside the surge or boost when provided that kind of info.
> 
> Thanks for your responses. My cars beat to sh## at this point anyway. Bout to hang up the keys


Uber sucks, period.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I am down to 20% for eats. I ok nly deliver if boost is included.


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

NUBER-LE said:


> I am down to 20% for eats. I ok nly deliver if boost is included.


Lol. I guess I'll put the eats back on. It's not like I care if they deactivate it. Although that's doubtful since it seems they're getting desperate for drivers willing to do delivery.



Nats121 said:


> Uber sucks, period.


Indeed it does suck lol


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I have been like this for 3 months lol. I only do eats while they give a boost or surge.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BLBorgia said:


> I'm back to no uberEats anyway. I have not enough patience for it. I still can't understand how to read the other pic. It shows a number one surrounded by red. Not sure how I can know what's inside or outside the surge or boost when provided that kind of info.
> 
> Thanks for your responses. My cars beat to sh## at this point anyway. Bout to hang up the keys


The maps look different than any I've seen on my app.

There's no scale on the map. The number 2 covers hundreds of miles.


----------



## JerseySal (Jul 4, 2018)

BLBorgia said:


> Honestly, I have no idea about the difference between boost and surge- lol.
> 
> My issue with this current promotion are the vague and non-existent information - No time zone, and the location so vague (or I am really stupid, lol). Here is a pic of one of the locations. What do you see? If you can figure it out, please help a sister out
> 
> ...


I'm having this same issue over here in New Jersey. Smh


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

It's not an "issue" 
When there is boost, anything in that area is boosted.

The ocean boosts are for random trips, maybe a certain restaurant, maybe a food item that needs picked up right away, maybe a trip that's been declined by 37 drivers already...the point is, THEY TELL YOU ON A SPECIFIC PING IF IT IS BOOSTED. IT WILL SAY 2.5X ON THE PING IF IT IS BOOSTED.

The ocean area is just so they can show you, that there is the possibility of a boost during those times.

If it we're all trips in an area, that area would have a red box around it.


----------



## JerseySal (Jul 4, 2018)

MaddMattG said:


> It's not an "issue"
> When there is boost, anything in that area is boosted.
> 
> The ocean boosts are for random trips, maybe a certain restaurant, maybe a food item that needs picked up right away, maybe a trip that's been declined by 37 drivers already...the point is, THEY TELL YOU ON A SPECIFIC PING IF IT IS BOOSTED. IT WILL SAY 2.5X ON THE PING IF IT IS BOOSTED.
> ...


Well they should be more clear about that and include that information in the description. But thank you for the information.


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

While this is true the boost amount will be displayed on the bottom of the ping, sometimes the boost is not displayed in the ping if you know the map well and know that restaurant should be in the boost zone you can take it and send a support message that they need to adjust the fare to include the boost amount, however seeing the zones they gave the OP, the map is unrecognizable.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Don't expect too much from the "boost promotions".

A month ago, my home is located within one of those "featured areas". What did I get after turning on the App? All pick up locations were at least 8 mins away from my home and made beyond the featured area. What does Uber expect me to do seeing those requests? Without hesitation, I ignored every single of them.

I prefer surge better to boost because surge rates can fluctuate while boost is a fixed rate (usually much lower than surge saying 1.5X the maximum in my area). My thought is that it is the boost that kills the surge.

On the other hand, it is not compulsory for people to tip us. If you set your expectation low to begin with assuming everyone does not tip, it always ends up with more satisfactory surprises (at least this works for me).



JerseySal said:


> I'm having this same issue over here in New Jersey. Smh


You need a plane to do that delivery


----------



## JerseySal (Jul 4, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Don't expect too much from the "boost promotions".
> 
> A month ago, my home is located within one of those "featured areas". What did I get after turning on the App? All pick up locations were at least 8 mins away from my home and made beyond the featured area. What does Uber expect me to do seeing those requests? Without hesitation, I ignored every single of them.
> 
> ...


Haha I was thinking about getting a Jet Ski lol


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

BLBorgia said:


> Here in Cleveland uberEats is terrible. Too many low class Clevelanders...


Have they transferred to Los Angeles or something recently?


----------



## Latishia Clark (Oct 16, 2018)

I deliver in Ohio and the boosts are not that bad but the support is very horrible. Also, when I do the instant pay, they charge you .50 for it every time. Recently, I had an instant pay of $44.38 and it went in my account then on 10/11 they go back into my bank account and try to take the pay back then on 10/16 they do it again and try to take $44.38 out for WHAT??? And trying to get support is bad for the UberEats drivers because the support is only for the Uber drivers with riders. So far they have taken $88.76 from my account and can not tell me why. I'm so over UberEats and want my money and have reported them because it is ridiculous. I drive like everyone else sometime 15-20mins to get an order for a customer that is only 2-4mins away for little pay. So over it, I just want my money and have already deleted the app


----------



## BrookZgurl (Nov 11, 2021)

BLBorgia said:


> ** I originally posted this to the local area where I drive (Cleveland) but incase their are WIDESPREAD BOGUS UBEReats PROMOTIONS, I am posting this under Complaints. **
> 
> Have you been seeing the now daily promotions trying to entice you to deliver for Uber Eats? No time zone, and when you click for location it's vague and also inaccurate (it's surging in the Atlantic lol).
> 
> ...


----------



## BrookZgurl (Nov 11, 2021)

MaddMattG said:


> It's not an "issue"
> When there is boost, anything in that area is boosted.
> 
> The ocean boosts are for random trips, maybe a certain restaurant, maybe a food item that needs picked up right away, maybe a trip that's been declined by 37 drivers already...the point is, THEY TELL YOU ON A SPECIFIC PING IF IT IS BOOSTED. IT WILL SAY 2.5X ON THE PING IF IT IS BOOSTED.
> ...




I did a promotion to do so many deliveries in a amount of time and whatever u got to you still got a percentage of the money, NOPE, they are saying they can take back guaranteed promotions whenever they want and that promotion is expired, and that u have to be a new user, those are the responses I got and I was a new user and I joined at the time of the promotion and got the amount of deliveries I was supposed to before the end of the promotion, but days before the promotion was to end they took the promotion tracker off of my Uber eats driver app and now they say there is no proof I was in the promotion /bonus for becoming a Uber eats driver, sucks to get excited about something and then have someone say they are not paying u and that on their end it shows I didn't do the correct amount of deliveries, not sure what I can do about it


----------

